# Warcraft: The Beginning: Fast 14 Minuten geschnittene Szenen veröffentlicht



## Darkmoon76 (16. April 2021)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Warcraft: The Beginning: Fast 14 Minuten geschnittene Szenen veröffentlicht* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Warcraft: The Beginning: Fast 14 Minuten geschnittene Szenen veröffentlicht*


----------



## PerrinO (16. April 2021)

Oh man, die hätten mit der Mandalorianer-Technik ne Serie machen sollen. Als Anthologie. Jede Staffel einen anderen Fokus aber fortschreitende Hintergrundstory. Wie bei The Wire.


----------



## FeralKid (16. April 2021)

Ich würde mich über einen Nachfolger freuen.


----------



## Worrel (17. April 2021)

Darkmoon76 schrieb:


> Auch, wenn das vermutlich nicht darüber hinwegtröstet, dass wir wohl nie erfahren werden, wie die Story in den Filmen weitergegangen wäre.


Aha.








						Warcraft: Regisseur des Films erklärt, was in Teil 2 und 3 passiert wäre
					

Regisseur Duncan Jones hat sich zu den beiden geplanten weiteren Teilen der Warcraft-Filme geäußert und erklärt, was uns erwartet hätte.




					www.pcgames.de


----------



## Chroom (17. April 2021)

Worrel schrieb:


> Aha.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das ist voll unfair von dir (nachrecherchieren und so).


----------



## Kernspalt (17. April 2021)

Die Ironforge-Szene ist im Film drin - Keine Ahnung, was daran neu sein sollte.


----------



## golani79 (18. April 2021)

Worrel schrieb:


> Aha.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Die Berichterstattung hier ist doch schon lange im Keller .. auch ein Grund, wieso ich das Magazin schon lange nicht mehr kaufe. Früher hab ich es wirklich gerne gelesen, aber mit dem großen Wechsel / Abgang an Redakteuren, hat auch die Qualität der Printartikel gelitten. 

Glaub, man darf einfach nicht mehr allzu hohe Ansprüche an die "News" auf der Website haben, dann wird man auch nicht immer wieder aufs Neue enttäuscht.


----------

